# Where to find perfect horse?



## PolaroidPony (16 June 2015)

Just wondering if anybody knows where I could find a suitable long term loan horse/pony. I've had a look on every advertising website but nothing comes up really. I understand a lot of people do not want their horses moving which is understandable. If anybody knows a good website to look at please let me know


----------



## PorkChop (16 June 2015)

Put up a wanted ad, local facebook, preloved anything regional


----------



## PolaroidPony (16 June 2015)

Do you know of any good Facebook pages in particular?


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (16 June 2015)

PolaroidPony said:



			Do you know of any good Facebook pages in particular? 

Click to expand...

Depends on your location. There are Facebook pages for all counties in the UK though, in fact most counties have dozens! Just do a search and ask to join and then post your ad


----------



## wkiwi (16 June 2015)

PolaroidPony said:



			Just wondering if anybody knows where I could find a suitable long term loan horse/pony. I've had a look on every advertising website but nothing comes up really. I understand a lot of people do not want their horses moving which is understandable. If anybody knows a good website to look at please let me know 

Click to expand...

there are lots of loan horses on Horsemart, in various parts of the country. However, it depends what you mean by the 'perfect horse' as many owners won't loan out a really good horse unless it is the perfect home with a perfect rider....


----------



## Shay (16 June 2015)

Have you tried Horses 4 Homes?


----------



## wkiwi (16 June 2015)

There is also this other thread with someone who is considering loaning out their horse. It looks super, but would depend what you are looking for:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?702165-Loaning-Dilema-Advice-Welcome-Please


----------



## Barnacle (16 June 2015)

What is the "perfect horse" to you and where in the country are you? Without that information, directing you is pretty difficult!


----------



## PolaroidPony (17 June 2015)

I'm in Nottinghamshire. I'm looking for something between 14hh and 16hh give or take as I'm 5ft 4 and weigh 8 1/2 stone. Age isn't mega important, preferably something that is broken or needs breaking as I have the experience under my belt. It's just the more I look people are either loaning out 21 year olds or 2 year olds. I'm looking for something for the next year so maybe whilst someone is at uni etc. Im just not sure where the best place to look is.


----------



## Grace1020 (30 June 2015)

Horses 4 homes, horsemart, horse hunter, British eventing website, Facebook


----------



## C Emson (10 July 2015)

I suggest you go to your local riding school/ livery yard and ask if they know of anything either on their yard or at neighboring yards


----------



## impresario08 (15 July 2015)

next to the unicorn  hehe


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 July 2015)

There are a few ridden horses on here. http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/wanted.htm#homeswanted


----------



## s4sugar (15 July 2015)

Often horses up for loan are older as the owners don't want to sell & them get passed around. What are you planning that a fit 21/22 year old can't do?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 July 2015)

PolaroidPony said:



			Just wondering if anybody knows where I could find a suitable long term loan horse/pony. I've had a look on every advertising website but nothing comes up really. I understand a lot of people do not want their horses moving which is understandable. If anybody knows a good website to look at please let me know 

Click to expand...


 this is the trouble I had  for the last 8 months, people either wont move them or their are too many applicants and you loose out.  I eventually found on on Homes4horses but she failed the vetting. 


 Hubby has strictly said no buying only sharing  zoooooooooooooooooom along I planted the seed and then he started too accept full loan which is the one who failed.  I then found a lovely mare I went to see yesterday what I want etc but she is purchase only, so as far as hubby concerned she is a loan 

 You may have too think of buy and get someone to half lone then you have the charge


----------

